# beretta 85bb cheetha holster



## remington550 (Apr 8, 2017)

I recently aquired a very nice 85bb. The only holster I can find that is made for this pistol is the beretta model 06 series 80. The galco F.L.E.T.C.H will (according to galco) fit the beretta model 84 & 85F. But nothing specificaly for my pistol. The mentioned holster seem to be molded exactly to fit 84 & 85. I dont think the 85bb will fit well. Can someone let me know what holster will fit the 85bb. The beretta model 06 looks as though it may not be a very stable on the belt

Thanks


----------

